# Brisbane - German Club Octoberfest



## winkle (7/9/07)

Who is up for drinkie-poos @ the German Club on Sat 13 Oct?
Starts at ~12pm, cost $10 entry. Plenty of time to organise babysitters etc.


(Its easier to keep track of here than on email.)


----------



## troydo (7/9/07)

IM IN!


----------



## bconnery (7/9/07)

I'll pencil myself in...

Does anyone know if this year they are having actual octoberfest or at least that type beers as opposed to just various German ones? It isn't really important but I believe in the past they haven't...

I could be wrong however...


----------



## troydo (7/9/07)

they have about 3 "ocktober fest" beers on the standard menu


----------



## browndog (7/9/07)

I'll speak to the missus.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tyred (7/9/07)

I might be able to turn up. I'm not sure of current work commitments at the moment.


----------



## winkle (8/9/07)

browndog said:


> I'll speak to the missus.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Dude,
she could go shopping in the valley. Should be able to move a few litres in that time


----------



## sqyre (8/9/07)

I too will have to check my calendar....  

so anyone know what happened to Rosstoberfest???  :lol: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Zizzle (8/9/07)

Yeah, is was our idea not Ross's. We invited ourselves I think.


----------



## winkle (8/9/07)

Zizzle said:


> Yeah, is was our idea not Ross's. We invited ourselves I think.



He was probably hoping we'd forgotten


----------



## Ross (8/9/07)

I reckon holding it at the German club sounds good to me B) 

I'll be there  

Cheers Ross


----------



## BrissyBrew (13/9/07)

add me in as well, within walking distance from my place... probably take a little longer to crawl home.


----------



## bonj (13/9/07)

I'm in.

SWMBO has a hen's night that night, so looks like we'll be staying in Brisbane. 
I can probably offer a lift in there to a couple of west-siders, but you'd have to make you own way home.


----------



## winkle (13/9/07)

OK so far...

Winkle
Troydo
Ross
BrissyBrew
Bonj

begining to sound like a fun day


----------



## Zizzle (13/9/07)

I won't pretend to know where the Germam club is. Can the train get me close?


----------



## winkle (13/9/07)

Zizzle said:


> I won't pretend to know where the Germam club is. Can the train get me close?



Depends on you mean by close. The German Club is on Vulture St opposite the Gabba Cricketers Club (humm, maybe one klick from Southbank Station?)


----------



## TidalPete (13/9/07)

Zizzle said:


> I won't pretend to know where the German club is. Can the train get me close?



Yes Zizzle. Look at the link here. looks like you would have to get off at Park Road, then walk to the German Club which is opposite the main entrance the Gabba to the best of my hazy, Batz inspired recollection.  

:beer:


----------



## troydo (13/9/07)

I find the easiest is a bus to the gabba busway, lots and lots of them, then its a 1 block walk


----------



## Wrenny (14/9/07)

Don't go to Park Rd, Go to Southbank (used to be called Vulture St)

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Vulture+...p;z=17&om=1

Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## stillscottish (18/9/07)

Are brewers assistants welcome or is this to be a monastically hooded, Brewerhood excursion?

Campbell
could be working but................


----------



## Batz (18/9/07)

Bugger :angry: 

I'll be away again,this would have been a day worth attending  


Batz


----------



## bonj (18/9/07)

stillscottish said:


> Are brewers assistants welcome or is this to be a monastically hooded, Brewerhood excursion?
> 
> Campbell
> could be working but................



Yes.


----------



## stillscottish (20/9/07)

Was that yes  or yes :angry: ?

Campbell
just another yes man



living close to the edge




down by the corner.....................................


----------



## bonj (20/9/07)

:lol: Campbell

My answer was perfectly logical 

I for one would welcome any partners, or other guests, so please bring your wife along. My wife has a friend's hens night on the same day, so she won't be coming along, but I encourage any partners to come and keep Campbell's wife company... She may get a bit bored with all the beer talk


----------



## winkle (20/9/07)

stillscottish said:


> Was that yes  or yes :angry: ?
> 
> Campbell
> just another yes man
> ...



Bring her along, she can line up at the bar when it gets busy.


----------



## winkle (28/9/07)

Bump. Any other takers?


----------



## AndySmith (28/9/07)

I'll be there as long as I don't have to work.


----------



## jlm (28/9/07)

I'll be in at some time during the day. Haven't had the pleasure of meeting you guys before, except Ross (briefly), but if I can spot a group who are seriously analysing their beers and then discussing how to replicate them, i'll introduce myself.


----------



## mossyrocks (3/10/07)

A few friends and I will there on the day. I've had the pleasure of briefly meeting a few of you guys at the Kedron Bistro several months ago, so if I see any faces I recognise I'll say hello.


----------



## stillscottish (4/10/07)

winkle said:


> Bump. Any other takers?



I'm off that weekend but have a band engagement until 1.30pm.
Is it an all day event?
Had a quick google. I shouldn't miss too much rocking up at 2 - apart from lunch.
At this stage, I'll be there.

Herr Ritchie


----------



## bonj (4/10/07)

It's getting closer. I'm still in. No-one's piked? I hope not.

Don't make me go upside your head! :excl: 

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Zizzle (4/10/07)

Just as long as you don't set your big fat hooker on us Bonj!


----------



## troydo (4/10/07)

so meet time 12?


----------



## bonj (4/10/07)

Zizzle said:


> Just as long as you don't set your big fat hooker on us Bonj!


  

Get a haircut ya hippy!


----------



## winkle (4/10/07)

Troydo said:


> so meet time 12?



I'll try and grab a table near the sausages around then :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (10/10/07)

Bump - I'll be there 12-12.30pm with a stein of Kstritzer Schwarzbier in one hand, pretzel in the other  Everyone else still on?


----------



## bonj (10/10/07)

I'll be there! What time do they open?


----------



## winkle (10/10/07)

Bonj said:


> I'll be there! What time do they open?



12-12.30pm, oops just rechecked the website - 2pm start this year  I might have to stop at the Brewhouse first  (_although the bar will probably open at normal time anyway)_


----------



## stillscottish (10/10/07)

Es ist mein Woche Ende aus, also bin ich dort bei 1pm mit einem Durst, den Sie Fotographie konnten.

Deutschland uber alles!!

Campbell


----------



## mossyrocks (10/10/07)

Guys,

The doors open at 12:00pm but the band etc. don't start until 2:00pm.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## troydo (10/10/07)

right so meet time?


----------



## bonj (10/10/07)

I'm planning on being there around 12. Secure a table and all that.


----------



## winkle (10/10/07)

Bonj said:


> I'm planning on being there around 12. Secure a table and all that.



Yo, me too bro B) .


----------



## BrissyBrew (10/10/07)

mossyrocks said:


> Guys,
> 
> The doors open at 12:00pm but the band etc. don't start until 2:00pm.
> 
> ...


ok those with a thirst be there early at 12:00 (also those wanting to secure a table).
cya Saturday.


----------



## Screwtop (10/10/07)

Sorry I can't be there, have a good time brewers, somebody take a camera, and don't forget to photograph Campbell's thirst :lol:


----------



## Tyred (12/10/07)

I should be able to turn up. I should be turning up around 12, if I can work out the right way to walk from the bus stop.


----------



## bonj (12/10/07)

:lol: Tyred. Hope to see you there.  :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Tyred (12/10/07)

I've worked out how to get there. Leaving will be considered at a later time.


----------



## BrissyBrew (13/10/07)

Just thought this thread needs a bump, cya all not sure what time I will be there, I kind of need to load a 12 cubic meter skip first. Must Rush shall work up a thirst.


----------



## winkle (13/10/07)

I'm putting the liver through its limbering up exercises right now


----------



## NickB (13/10/07)

You lucky bastards! Some of us have to keep the country running today...! 

Cheers


----------



## Tyred (13/10/07)

We are helping to keep the country running. 

We will be injecting funds back into the economy.


----------



## NickB (13/10/07)

Yeah, I'm just jealous! I'd be injecting beer into my belly too if I had the chance today...oh well, bring on the Xmas swap!

Cheers


----------



## Ross (13/10/07)

See you guys there approx 2pm  

cheers ross


----------



## stillscottish (14/10/07)

Zicke, zacke, zicke, zacke, hoi, hoi, hoi.

Campbell


----------



## winkle (14/10/07)

Thats easy for you to say mate.
Hope that everyone made it home eventually.


----------



## bonj (15/10/07)

Whoa, what a night. I have no idea how I got up to my hotel room, but I was still clutching my stein! I have a vague memory of a couple of bouncers putting me in a taxi, and a few bits here and there.

Thanks for a great night. Sorry to Ross, and I've forgotten the other bloke's name (He knows who he is) for disappearing. I must have passed out at a table. When I came to, a couple of bouncers were helping me outside.

See you all at the swap.


----------



## browndog (15/10/07)

Bonj said:


> Whoa, what a night. I have no idea how I got up to my hotel room, but I was still clutching my stein! I have a vague memory of a couple of bouncers putting me in a taxi, and a few bits here and there.
> 
> Thanks for a great night. Sorry to Ross, and I've forgotten the other bloke's name (He knows who he is) for disappearing. I must have passed out at a table. When I came to, a couple of bouncers were helping me outside.
> 
> See you all at the swap.



Photos please  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (15/10/07)

Winkle had a camera. I'm glad i didn't take mine, it would have been lost/stolen/broken for sure. Hopefully winkle took some.


----------



## winkle (15/10/07)

Sorry no photos, flat battery (probably just as well :lol: ) I think the bouncers found a rich seam of drunks to mine at our table after dark.


----------



## troydo (15/10/07)

I had a ball and im sad i couldn't stay later

Troy


----------



## Ross (15/10/07)

At least one of us stayed till the end  

Came back from the dance floor to see Bonj :icon_drunk: being carted off semi-unconscious by security, so glad to hear you got back in one piece.
Think i must have left my Stein in the cab, so he had a result :angry: , so you did better than me Bonj.
Was great to catch up with everybody, we'll have to make it an annual event & with the 200th Oktoberfest coming up in 2 years, maybe a few of us could head over to Germany for the real thing? I'd certainly be in it...

cheers Ross


----------



## troydo (15/10/07)

jesus ross .... 2 years running lol


----------



## winkle (15/10/07)

StillScottish & Mrs StillScottish also got to find out why one of the Hashers is called Chunda :icon_vomit: Thanks for helping get him home Campbell, you must really want those trees lopped


----------



## Tyred (15/10/07)

I really enjoyed myself as well. I think I was the first to leave.

Not really sure what happened, but I woke up at a bus stop somewhere. Ended up getting in a cab and I assume gave my address before passing out again. Woke up just as we got home. 

I did manage to keep my stein tho. My memory seems have gone after drinking whatever it was that was in the wooden keg.


----------



## bonj (15/10/07)

Yes, that XXXX off the wood was average. Not having that again. Glad you made it home in one piece.


----------



## Zizzle (15/10/07)

Sounds like you all exemplified responsible drinking 

Sorry I missed it.


----------



## stillscottish (15/10/07)

winkle said:


> StillScottish & Mrs StillScottish also got to find out why one of the Hashers is called Chunda :icon_vomit: Thanks for helping get him home Campbell, you must really want those trees lopped



Yep. That guy could spew for Australia!!
Thank goodness for a really understanding cab driver.
I can't wait for next year's.

Campbell

*edit* - more detail.
No, we didn't make a mess of the cab. He was well empty by then!!
A bl**dy good night was had by all.


----------



## Screwtop (15/10/07)

stillscottish said:


> Yep. That guy could spew for Australia!!









Good on ya boys, responsible drunks, peaceful and using public transport, way to go. Goes to prove, they don't put agro in good beer, it's not in the recipe, only used by the mega breweries.


----------



## jayse (16/10/07)

You animals, your all a disgrace :lol:


----------

